# 8N Radiator



## Glen640 (Jul 11, 2014)

I am trying to remove the radiator from an 8N. Hood is off and the right side nut/washer came off easily. Left side, not good. I torqued it enough so that the nut and bolt are spinning together now and the bolt head is not accessible (inside the radiator). Any idea how to get the radiator off?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Once the radiator mount bolt is spinning the best solution is to cut the nut of the bolt. Easiest done with a die grinder.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Glen640,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

I've got to get a die grinder. If you want to save the bolt, you could try a nut cracker.


----------



## Glen640 (Jul 11, 2014)

If the bolt is spinning, is there any reason to try and save it?


----------

